# Servos: Angulo Maximo de giro



## JoS182 (Sep 5, 2007)

Una pregunta sencilla que no encuentro en ninguna de las especificaciones de los servos. El ángulo de giro de un servo es siempre de 180 o puede ser menor?
Quiero comprar servos y estos no me dicen el ángulo de giro, lo que es un problema.
Espero que me puedan responder.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## johnysanta (Sep 6, 2007)

Normalmente los servos tienen un ángulo de 120º (60º para cada lado), pero se pueden trucar para limitar o aumentar el recorrido poniendoles unas resistencias en serie a los extremos del potenciometro (del mismo las dos, si queremos tener la misma variación en los dos recorridos).


----------

